# I Miss Bill



## Meanderer (Feb 5, 2015)

I Miss Bill



It doesn't matter what party you belong to - this is good natured political humor from a show on Canadian TV,  

where a black comedian said he misses Bill Clinton.



 "Yep, that's right - I miss Bill Clinton!"





He was the closest thing we ever got to having a real black man as President.





*He played the sax.





*He smoked weed.





*Even now? Look at him ... his wife works, and he doesn't!  And, he gets a check from the government every month.





*Manufacturers announced today that they will be stocking America 's shelves this week with " Clinton Soup," in honor of one of the  nations' distinguished men. It consists primarily of a weenie in hot water.





*Chrysler Corporation is adding a new car to its line to honor Bill Clinton. The Dodge Drafter will be built in Canada.





*When asked what he thought about foreign affairs, Clinton replied, "I don't know, I never had one."





 *The Clinton revised judicial oath: "I solemnly swear to tell the truth as I know it, the whole truth as I believe it to be, and nothing but what I think you need to know."





*Clinton will be recorded in history as the only President to do Hanky Panky between the Bushes.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 5, 2015)

:lol1:


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 5, 2015)

....but I didn't inhale.


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 5, 2015)

I miss his press conferences, where he demonstrated he was smart enough to understand things that a president has to understand in order to not be just a figurehead.  Such a contrast with Reagan and W.


----------

